# Why The Uber Strike Worked



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.

https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
"Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

None of the attention will change Uber.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The strike was a success, it had a major impact on U/L where it hurts the most, their pocket.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The strike was a success, it had a major impact on U/L where it hurts the most, their pocket.


How do you know it hurt Uber?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TampaGuy said:


> How do you know it hurt Uber?


Uber lost billions in value because passengers now know how drivers are being ripped-off by U/L, investors can see it won't take much for U/L to rip them off.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Uber and Lift are losing money everyday. One strike won’t matter. As for the bad publicity, they will simply lie to the press and say they care about drivers and plan on more bonuses. Just more lies.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."
> [/QUOT. no one went on strike here. People were hoping for surge rates but there were none. I'm glad. People took a job under contract and if they don't want to do it they can quit but causing problems will just cause more issues for drivers.





TampaGuy said:


> How do you know it hurt Uber?


It's didn't



everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


They pretended for votes. Now they're laughing


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

It's a good first start. I'm thankful that some took action. We all benefited from the press.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> It's a good first start. I'm thankful that some took action. We all benefited from the press.


How did you benefit?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

goneubering said:


> How did you benefit?


Uber is exposed for the deception and exploitation it has been using on drivers and passengers.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

“The Strike” proved to the public what Uber already knows,
Drivers are Powerless.
?Uber will continue their indifference to drivers with reduced fares and incentives

?Uber told the public they expect driver dissatisfaction to Increase.
The public doesn’t care and Uber sure doesn’t

“The Strike” had the reverse intended effect.
Everyone sees Uber drivers as non tax paying Silly Lazy “adult children”
Rudderless in a complicated world
Looking for handouts


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> "The Strike" proved to the public what Uber already knows,
> Drivers are Powerless.
> ?Uber will continue their indifference to drivers with reduced fares and incentives
> 
> ...


And some techie out there saw the press and started working on his innovation to a platform that combines the best of this industry with decent driver income.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


Really, anyone with an IQ greater than 30 say anything? I know, I know, you want socialism so you can be like the Venezuelans.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And some techie out there saw the press and started working on his innovation to a platform that combines the best of this industry with decent driver income.


Right?, and that "techie" will steal Uber's clients with HIGHER FARES.
Uber Driver Logic ????

Real World: "techies" are updating the algorithms to deactivate those accounts off on strike day.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Really, anyone with an IQ greater than 30 say anything? I know, I know, you want socialism so you can be like the Venezuelans.


We are investing time and money into this. Not socialism in the least bit.



RabbleRouser said:


> Right?, and that "techie" will steal Uber's clients with HIGHER FARES.
> Uber Driver Logic ????


No need for higher fares. Your not a driver, are you?



RabbleRouser said:


> Right?, and that "techie" will steal Uber's clients with HIGHER FARES.
> Uber Driver Logic ????
> 
> Real World: "techies" are updating the algorithms to deactivate those accounts off on strike day.


So now we know you're an Uber employee


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> We are investing time and money into this. Not socialism in the least bit.
> 
> 
> No need for higher fares. Your not a driver, are you?
> ...


"_So now we know you're an Uber employee"_

No, but I know how to read. I WISH I was a salaried Uber employee about to make $$$$$$$$ on todays IPO.
Reading is fundamental and leads to acquiring information ℹ

A start up Uber competitor paying drivers more?
Where's the ???coming from?
The passenger

Why would a passenger want to pay more?
In an Uber driver's mind. Answer: "because"
?????

We know what u are @BigRedDriver


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_So now we know you're an Uber employee"_
> 
> No, but I know how to read. I WISH I was a salaried Uber employee about to make $$$$$$$$ on todays IPO.
> Reading is fundamental and leads to acquiring information ℹ
> ...


You and another poster are bragging about a deactivation algorithm that the two of you seem to know the rideshare companies are working on.

I LOVE IT

Can't wait to read the headlines!

UBER DEACTIVATES MAN FOR BEING WITH WIFE DURING CHILDBIRTH!

UBER DEACTIVATES WOMAN FOR ATTENDING HUSBANDS FUNERAL.

Get working on that algorithm already!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> You and another poster are bragging about a deactivation algorithm that the two of you seem to know the rideshare companies are working on.
> 
> I LOVE IT
> 
> ...


Driver nonsense.⬆
➡The same nonsense that landed u behind the wheel for below minimum wage while destroying ur only asset.

Get yourself some cardboard and a crayon ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Driver nonsense.⬆
> ➡The same nonsense that landed u behind the wheel for below minimum wage while destroying ur only asset.
> 
> Get yourself some cardboard and a crayon ?


Obviously destroyed you're deactivation algorithm nonsense because now you're reduced to pitching a fit.

LOVE IT UBER SHILL

You've been uncovered

More headlines for the shill

UBER FIRES MAN FOR STAYING HOME WITH SICK CHILD. BOY DIES 2 DAYS LATER.

Go get em big boy!


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> How did you benefit?


I benefited because I feel that my voice was heard in regards to my grievances. If striking/protesting ends up getting Uber and Lyft to change their behavior towards drivers, I hope the drivers on this forum who are so busy trying to tear down others who striked return every additional cent that comes from the work the few did who stood up to these companies.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Obviously destroyed you're deactivation algorithm nonsense because now you're reduced to pitching a fit.
> 
> LOVE IT UBER SHILL
> 
> ...


???
Like clockwork.
ℹWhenever @BigRedDriver gets In on Over Her Head
She shouts shill!! SHILL!!! troll!! TROLL !!!
As she runs to the safety of the shallow kiddie ? end of the pool

Sad


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> ???
> Like clockwork.
> ℹWhenever @BigRedDriver gets In on Over Her Head
> She shouts shill!! SHILL!!! troll!! TROLL !!!
> ...


It's sad how I blew that scary deactivation algorithm up so easily.

Because you obviously have an education of no more than an 11th grader, I'll clue you in on what public relation nightmares are.

Recruiting drivers on the basis of "flexible schedules", then deactivating them when they chose not to work?

Well, pitch that to you're daddy that works at Uber.

Don't be surprised if he slaps you upside the head.

Don't say I didn't warn ya!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's sad how I blew that scary deactivation algorithm up so easily.
> 
> Because you obviously have an education of no more than an 11th grader, I'll clue you in on what public relation nightmares are.
> 
> ...


It's obvious you are one of the Deactivated
Try anger management
You're scaring the women & children ?

https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> It's obvious you are one of the Deactivated
> Try anger management
> You're scaring the women & children ?
> 
> https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


Deactivate me some more! Had a great Thursday and so far Friday has been incredible!

Do you have the corporate phone number (ask your dad for it), cuz maybe I need to call them directly to get on this deactivation algorithm y'all created. Don't seem to be working.


----------



## UberDerrick (Apr 20, 2019)

Th


TampaGuy said:


> None of the attention will change Uber.


Oh yeah? Then why did Uber sent out a video to drivers telling them how much Uber appreciate drivers and how drivers helped change the world?

Uber is kissing drivers asses now!

They hope that such ass-kissing will cause drivers to back down.

It's the cheapest way Uber can think of to appease drivers.

But no change in pay.

That is why drivers must push further.

Stage more Strikes, especially during the upcoming busy summer season.

It is working.

They are taking notice, else why would they make such a video?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Not only did it work, but it should be monthly at least.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


??? Seriously?!?

If you think that pocahontas, the bartender/hooker & the fruit boy will be any help to Uber....think again.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> ??? Seriously?!?
> 
> If you think that pocahontas, the bartender/hooker & the fruit boy will be any help to Uber....think again.


Elizabeth Warren
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez
Fruit Boy ? Bernie?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Drivers are being ripped off by wages yes but we are also being ripped off by ubers data collection operations and selling our data to third parties like Microsoft and Google. That's where the real money is at. Collecting hundreds of thousands of drivers and passengers data, GPS data, photos for facial recognition algorithms for Microsoft, GPS data for Google's algorithms. They take all this data and create block chain algorithms to predict consumer behaviour. It's bigger money than actual money.

You want to fight Uber? Fight them on their data collection operations. Your fighting a Amazon tier corporation. Amazon doesn't make money off the products it makes money off the data!

I would go as far to say that I wouldn't be surprised if you find a government agency behind the startup of Uber. One of the founders of Uber is Jewish, go figure. You always have a Jewish person behind the huge startups.

You honestly think Uber hasn't backdoored your phone's camera and microphone and aren't collecting all that data then your behind the times. I personally don't allow Uber any permissions on my device except for GPS location but when im offline I make sure I have my GPS spoofer on and my microphone and camera blocked.

I made a big enough deal about this to Uber that they don't even ask me for a selfie check anymore because I called them out on their shit and opted out.

Think about it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

The strike was moderately successful in Las Vegas...the attached surge would normally be about $4.50.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The bad publicity that Uber received May8th on exploration of the drivers was priceless, karma is a *****.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> How do you know it hurt Uber?


Closing stock price on Day 1...

Investors realize there is a very thin line between potential profits and verified losses here. It's not like farming, cows can't stop being sent to market because they don't like being turned into food but drivers sure as hell can slow down or stop producing income for Uber.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


Exelent point?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Texan said:


> Really, anyone with an IQ greater than 30 say anything? I know, I know, you want socialism so you can be like the Venezuelans.


You already enjoy the tenets of socialism in the United States. You simply didn't make the connection because a Fox "News host didn't point it out for you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> I benefited because I feel that my voice was heard in regards to my grievances. If striking/protesting ends up getting Uber and Lyft to change their behavior towards drivers, I hope the drivers on this forum who are so busy trying to tear down others who striked return every additional cent that comes from the work the few did who stood up to these companies.


I joined the strike but I doubt it will make a difference to Uber. They got billions of dollars from their IPO which gives them $ for their stupid Death Match price war with Lyft. I don't think they're going to start paying us more this year.


----------



## elzorro83 (May 12, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> It was likely the largest-ever gig worker protest to date-and politicians noticed.
> 
> https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/uber-strike-impact-gig-worker-protest.amp
> "Even if you could get an Uber in three minutes despite the "strike," it would be hard to call this global labor action a failure. For one thing, the effort attracted a ton of media interest, and it also garnered the support of high-profile politicians on the left, including presidential candidates like Sens. Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren. "Your Direct Action for today: Don't take an Uber or Lyft just for the day. (Just today! Cabs are fine! You can do it!)," tweeted Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, urging her followers not to cross the digital picket line. Even technocratic whiz kid Mayor Pete Buttigieg tweeted that he was down with the driver's strike."


Uber so far is been a good proposition for me. I like it the way it is ,fulfills my needs. I hope all this noise doesn't change the structural concept of Uber and what I can get out of it.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

The strike worked simply because that’s all people could talk about or see on the news when it came to Uber’s big day.

Uber definitely didn’t want that kind of worldwide attention on IPO day.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tbc007 said:


> The strike worked simply because that's all people could talk about or see on the news when it came to Uber's big day.
> 
> Uber definitely didn't want that kind of worldwide attention on IPO day.


Uber was going to get attention with or without the strike because it's a huge international phenomenon. I'll watch for raises due to the strike but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

TampaGuy said:


> How do you know it hurt Uber?


Unserten


RabbleRouser said:


> Elizabeth Warren
> Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber lost billions in value because passengers now know how drivers are being ripped-off by U/L, investors can see it won't take much for U/L to rip them off.


You are misreading this. It has nothing to do with what passengers know, but what investors are concerned about. Investors could care less about who U/L are ripping off. What they are concerned about is what this strike means about future risks for their investment and it reminds investors that keeping both passengers as well as partners on board will be an ongoing problem that Uber is going to need to resolve to achieve profitability.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Uber was going to get attention with or without the strike because it's a huge international phenomenon. I'll watch for raises due to the strike but I won't be holding my breath.


Just throwing this out there. If another driver protest happens, why not make it something that all drivers could get behind?

Simply do not accept a ride unless it has a surge associated with it? The rideshare companies then aren't setting the ride price, the drivers are. Fewer rides? Maybe, but more per ride? Makes some sense.

Enough drivers do this and everyone wins.

I know it's a pipe dream, but.......


----------

